# 5 Cheat Meal Tips - The Ultimate Cheat Meal Strategy



## Arnold (May 25, 2019)

*5 Cheat Meal Tips - The Ultimate Cheat Meal Strategy*

In today?s advanced fitness industry, there are numerous workout and diet plans. Moreover, these innovations can have a significant impact on the process of building muscle. Therefore, it is safe to say that these components are an indivisible part of the body transformation strategy. However, not everyone can stay 100% dedicated and to maintain healthy eating habits. After all, we all get that call of craving. And sometimes it is hard to ignore it. Nevertheless, it is important to plan your cheat meal the right way.

*1. Avoid Eating too much*

The first factor that needs to be considered is the amount of food. To be more specific, you need to prevent overheating. This is since most of the cheat meals may contain a lot of unhealthy elements. Transfat, saturated fats and processed sugar are especially present in your cheat meals foods. Moreover, many people are not aware of the number of calories that are present in these meals. Also, over-indulgence is not the smartest way to approach the cheat meals.

*2. Calculate the Calories*

Also, it is important to look through the prism of the foodservice industry. This is because most of the cheat meals are fast foods or restaurant meals. The goal of these businesses is to produce tasty food. Therefore, these cheats meals usually contain an excessive amount of fats, oils, sugar and butter. That is why it is imperative to pre-plan. Start with calculating the number of calories.

Nevertheless, many of today?s fast food chains and restaurants provide a proper information guide. Therefore, you can calculate and prevent excessive intake of calories. However, there are still many non-chain restaurants in the United States that do not provide this nutrition information. According to a research study, the non?chain restaurants lacking nutrition information serve significantly higher amounts of energy. In most cases, this represents an excess of human energy requirements for a single eating occasion. Therefore, it is recommended to avoid a full portion in your cheat meal is prepared by non-chain restaurants.

*3. Too Many Cheat Meals*

It is important to limit the number of cheat meals during the week. This is especially important to for those that aim to burn the stubborn fat. By having too many cheat meals, you will not be able to maintain the necessary calorie deficit. Therefore, you will not be able to drop those extra pounds.

Another potential challenge is that having too many cheat meals can result in significant weight gain. Or simply said, it can stimulate the fat gain. Therefore, this will undermine your efforts in the gym. And the result can be a stagnation in the process of body transformation.

*4. Look for Healthy Alternatives*

One important old school rule is to plan a cheat meal that is based on carbohydrates. Also, this strategy tends to maximize the ability of the body to burn fat. In other words, the proper cheat meal (based on carbs) will improve the overall body balance.

Another significant reason that supports this thesis is the so-called energy refueling. As we are aware, the carbohydrates are the main source of energy for the body. Therefore, it is recommended to plan your cheat meal to include carbohydrates. This will have a positive impact on maintaining your fitness objectives.

However, most of the so-called cheat meals contain various ingredients that are simply not healthy. As we stated, fats, trans fats, and processed sugars can prevent you from reaching your goals. Also, their overall effect can decrease your health and wellbeing. Therefore, the advice is to look for some healthy alternatives.

Instead of ordering your favorite burger and regretting later, try some healthier option with just as much flavor. For example, replace the beef burger and fries with a Turkey or Chicken Burger. Combine this with some sweet potato fries on the side and you will have a healthier cheat meal.


Therefore, it is imperative to do your research and find better options for a cheat meal.

*5. Prepare for Your Cheat Meal*

This may sound a bit confusing. However, it is a pretty straightforward step. Do not starve before your cheat meal. To be more specific, eat some healthy snacks or some fruits. This will enable you to avoid overeating. Also, it will prevent the intake of unnecessary calories and unhealthy ingredients.

Furthermore, this can be a good strategy to contain the craving about those sugar based foods. This can especially be effective on those that aim to get ripped and lean body physique.

*The Bottom Line*

Overall, the cheat meals can have a significant impact on your fitness goals. However, by having the right approach, you can utilize the benefits of having a cheat meal. Therefore, it is crucial to follow these tips in the process of planning your cheat meal. Also, this strategy will ensure the effectiveness of your diet plan. And, the end result will be an improved gain in the process of building muscle mass. Redcon1 has come up with a formula to let you enjoy this cheat meal, but make sure the right stuff go to the right places. Redcon1 RPG is a glucose portioning agent will make sure that the insulin released by the pancreas while eating a meal in high carbs does not get there too quick and oversaturate the muscle (or fat) cells. This lengthy process will put your body in a much greater anabolic environment, more suitable to athletic goals.

Remember, eating healthy is not something that happens overnight. It is a process that requires adopting some lifestyle changes and dedication.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 5, 2019)

excellent post simple rules, to get the success!


----------

